# s/w Vektorbilder aus Fotos erstellen



## vossomatik (4. August 2005)

Hi,
Ich möchte gern aus Fotos (Gesichter) Vektorgrafiken erstellen, die nur noch aus schwarz und weiß bestehen.. Bestes und wohl auch bekanntestes Beispiel: das berühmte Che Guevara Bild auf vielen T-Shirts (Link -> ist zwar ein Pixelbild, aber Ihr wisst schon was ich meine )

..Wie mache ich das? Das Gesicht wird ja stark vereinfacht und nur in shwarzen, bzw. weißen Flächen dargestellt, es bleibt aber immer noch gut erkennbar..

Vielen Dank für jede Hilfe oder gute Tutorials.. Am besten für Illustrator.


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (4. August 2005)

Hi,
also am besten machst du das in PS. Du änderst das Bild in s/w und erhöhst den Kontrast und importierst das ganze in das Vektorprogramm deiner Wahl und dann geht es ans Nachzeichnen.
Habe zu dem Thema Nachzeichnen schon zu oft was geschrieben als das man da nichts in der Suche finden würde.

Viele Grüße


----------



## oezer (10. August 2005)

oder in Illustrator mit dem Befehl "Live Trace"

schau dir mal bei gelegenheit dieses tutorial an. Vectorize.de 

irgendwo portfolio -> tutorials


----------



## focus_supreme (12. August 2005)

also ich hätte jetzt auch über photoshop gearbeitet.
mach das aber am besten so.

nimm das foto und arbeite mit dem schnellenwert. dann hast du gleich ne 1a s/w grafik. arbeite aber am besten vorher noch mit kontrasten usw weil dann die grafik noch genauer wird. sind zu viel details arbiete ich immer ncoh mit dem weichzeichner und entferne dann wieder die fades zwischen schwarz und weiß. so verschwinden unnötige details fast von alleine.
dann markiere die farbei schwarz und lass aus der auswahl einen pfad erstellen.
den exportierst du dann über datei--->exportieren in illustrator und schon hast du den gewünschten pfad den du nach belieben füllen kannst.
so mach ich des meistens. korrekturen kannst du ja dann noch in illustrator nachverfolgen.


wenn du noch mehr infos brauchst wie du grafiken so bearbeiten kannst dass sie aussehn wie das che dings dann schau mal hier rein

stencilrevolution


----------

